# Te-Amo No. 19 Toro (Maduro) Cigar Review - FIRST LOVE



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I started smoking TEAMO'S in 1991 in Brooklyn NY where there are newstands carrying the TEAMO name above. Back then I could grab a Toro for $2 or l...

Read the full review here: Te-Amo No. 19 Toro (Maduro) Cigar Review - FIRST LOVE


----------

